# EasiWay Diptank...Is it really that Easi??



## KaceMN (Sep 3, 2007)

So...I recently bought an EasiWay diptank to remove ink and emulsion, and I'm really starting to wonder if I just wasted $300. The product marketing made it sound like you could simply card the ink from a screen, dip for 5 minutes, and pressure-spray the screen clean. I, however, wasn't able to accomplish a nicely cleaned screen without a good amount of scrubbing and additional sprays of ink remover and/or emulsion remover.

Am I missing something here?? I just don't see how this is any easier than the traditional reclaiming methods! Has anyone had a good experience with diptanks?? I'd appreciate some advice on how to get the most out of my purchase!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

KaceMN said:


> So...I recently bought an EasiWay diptank to remove ink and emulsion, and I'm really starting to wonder if I just wasted $300. The product marketing made it sound like you could simply card the ink from a screen, dip for 5 minutes, and pressure-spray the screen clean. I, however, wasn't able to accomplish a nicely cleaned screen without a good amount of scrubbing and additional sprays of ink remover and/or emulsion remover.
> 
> Am I missing something here?? I just don't see how this is any easier than the traditional reclaiming methods! Has anyone had a good experience with diptanks?? I'd appreciate some advice on how to get the most out of my purchase!! Thanks in advance!


Did you buy the chemicals for diptanks as well or just the diptank with traditional chemicals?


----------



## KaceMN (Sep 3, 2007)

I bought the chemicals that come with the diptank. It's the 2-in-1 ink and emulsion remover. Where it's having the most trouble is cutting through areas that were taped off. I'm having to spray ink remover and scrub heavily on those sections. It just doesn't seem worth it...If I have to spray and scrub anyway...what's the point of the dip tank!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Take the tape off and stick it back in the tank. You will have to use a dehazer or esisolv 901 after you spray as much trash off the screens as possible. 
I just had to put new one step solution in my tank. I wish more ink would dissolve away cleanly, but it does still save time if you're doing 20-50 screens a week or more.


----------



## KaceMN (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah...I did remove the tape prior to putting it in the tank...the residue is what I'm constantly fighting. 20-50 screens per week!! There's a goal to shoot for!


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is how we do it. We go through 20 to 30 screens a day. So when my college guy comes in he pulls all the tape off all the screens. He'll put 3 screens in the dip tank early on (while he is still pulling tape). After they have soaked and he has pulled all the tape he will take the first screen out and let it drain. Then spray easysolve on the screen, lightly brush it with a scrub brush and set it in the sink. Place another screen in the back of the tank and pull out another screen. While that screen is draining pressure wash the screen in the sink, then move that screen that screen to the floor so it can drain. Grab the screen that is draining from the dip tank and pressure wash it and rotate all the screens (pull one out of the tank, place another one in move one to the sink...). Take the screen that is sitting on the floor and spray degreaser on it go and pressure wash the on in the sink, then pressure wash the one that I just put the degreaser on. This is now an assembly line that works really well. We will wash 20 to 30 screens in less than 2 hours no more than 3 hours. 

The tank is filled with 50/50 solution of water and easystrip. I have a pressure washer that is run on a 220 outlet, (It is a good one) and I highly recommend that you get a good electric pressure washer. It will save you a ton on time and you won't regret it, I promise.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

We went from 10 screens/hr without the dip tank to 25/hr with it. We use the 701 and remove the ink prior to soaking the screen, we get better results that way. That takes less than a minute per screen, de-tape and dip for a few minutes, then pressure wash, degrease and rinse. If the dip tank hasn't paid for itself in a matter of a few weeks or even months then your not using it correctly.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

only thing is, if you have to remove the ink by scrubbing prior to the tank, then the tank is only acting as an emulsion remover. 
I really want to get the ink out of the screen as much as possible IN THE TANK, then just pressure wash out whatever's left. 
Right now, it's knida working that way, most of the ink will wash out with the eumlsion. White is usually the hardest. Messy screens will be ..... messy. 
The real time saver for us has been cleaning screens after every job. We never have dirty screens in the shop, cleaning the squeegies and floods take as long as cleaning the screens.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Originally we were just dipping the screens after de-taping but our screen guy started de-inking before dipping and the easistrip worked better with less work with the pressure washer. It adds a step but I think overall it works faster. I'll do some testing and post back.

Ridge, have ya'll had to clean the bottom of your tank yet? If so, what did you use? We used a post hole digger.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

I used a pressure washer and shop vac and elbow grease.


----------



## KaceMN (Sep 3, 2007)

mikelmorgan said:


> Here is how we do it. We go through 20 to 30 screens a day. So when my college guy comes in he pulls all the tape off all the screens. He'll put 3 screens in the dip tank early on (while he is still pulling tape). After they have soaked and he has pulled all the tape he will take the first screen out and let it drain. Then spray easysolve on the screen, lightly brush it with a scrub brush and set it in the sink. Place another screen in the back of the tank and pull out another screen. While that screen is draining pressure wash the screen in the sink, then move that screen that screen to the floor so it can drain. Grab the screen that is draining from the dip tank and pressure wash it and rotate all the screens (pull one out of the tank, place another one in move one to the sink...). Take the screen that is sitting on the floor and spray degreaser on it go and pressure wash the on in the sink, then pressure wash the one that I just put the degreaser on. This is now an assembly line that works really well. We will wash 20 to 30 screens in less than 2 hours no more than 3 hours.
> 
> The tank is filled with 50/50 solution of water and easystrip. I have a pressure washer that is run on a 220 outlet, (It is a good one) and I highly recommend that you get a good electric pressure washer. It will save you a ton on time and you won't regret it, I promise.


Excellent, excellent info...this is exactly what I needed. I was experiencing a bit of buyer's remorse after the initial purchase...but if there are people out there using the same setup as I am, and loving it, that gives me hope!!! 

I wasn't putting much emphasis on the EasiSolve 901 step...and maybe I'll need to. And doesn't that act as a degreaser as well?? Or does everyone put an additional spray of degreaser on AFTER the 901??

Thanks again for the feedback on this topic folks. Another job well done at the t-shirt forums!


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

After I pressure wash the ink and emulsion off and let that drain , I degrease. I don't degrease and wash in the same sink but you may not have that capability. I would wash all the screens, let them sit out and drain and then degrease all at the same time. This may take awhile longer but will ensure a better screen in the long run.


----------

